# FreeBSD 9.2 won't boot without a video console under KVM



## dtenney (Jan 9, 2014)

_I'm t_rying to run a FreeBSD 9.2 64-bit installation under KVM, but _am_ having issues when I remove the _v_ideo hardware and install a _s_erial console connection. The installation boots just fine when _v_ideo/Cirrus hardware is provided to the virtual machine, but once it is removed, the installation stops at the BTX loader and causes KVM to go into Paused mode, which cannot be returned to Running. Here is a list of adjustments that were made to configuration files:

/etc/ttys:

```
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   vt100   on secure
```

/boot/defaults/loader.conf:

```
console="comconsole"
```

/boot.config: `echo "-hP" > /boot.config`

Any help would be great. Thanks!!!

David


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2014)

It's probably not a FreeBSD issue as the booting stops long before FreeBSD even gets loaded.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 10, 2014)

dtenney said:
			
		

> /boot/defaults/loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> console="comconsole"
> ```


This has nothing to do with your problem, but it's generally considered bad practice to modify any file in a defaults directory  (/boot/defaults/*, /etc/defaults/*). In the case of the loader, make your changes to /boot/loader.conf, which will override any defaults in /boot/defaults/loader.conf. You may have to create this file if it is not there already.

Can't add anything to your problem beyond what @SirDice has stated.


----------



## dtenney (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks @SirDice!

I've created a bug report on bugzilla.kernel.org for this issue.

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68541


----------



## AndyUKG (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,

  just wanted to check that you realise you don't need to remove the cirrus graphics config from KVM to allow serial console access. In fact it is quite useful as a fall back if for any reason your serial console isn't working you can fire up a console using virt-viewer over an Ssh tunnel. Does removing the cirrus device gain you anything else in practice?

thanks, Andy.


----------



## dtenney (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Andy,

I'm dealing with a very specific XML file that KVM uses to boot the FreeBSD environment from. KVM ends up being a resource to cloud environment software that writes the XML file with only a text file console output.

My recent attempts with FreeBSD 10 have also failed with the same error message.


----------

